# Sales Reps needed.



## Baubender (May 12, 2003)

ProLine Archery is looking for sales reps in some portions of the United states. Any intersted parties please contact Robert [email protected]


----------



## ReconVapor (Aug 26, 2002)

*rep question?*

why do they not go with a rep group like Outtech, who is the #1 rep group in the country. Yes, I know they rep Hoyt, but does it hurt to ask? Just curious. I know other rep groups have some bow lines, or do they conflict in interest?

Is Proline now a seperate company away from Darton?
If they aren't can not Mike Wick rep group, who reps Darton, not rep Proline?? Just curious


----------



## ProLine (Jul 26, 2003)

*ProLine is independent!*

ProLine and Darton are seperate companies as of Jan 2003. We have one of the only 3 patents on single Cam technology in the industry. New owner is Chuck Jordan, and he is the man behind the original ProLine.

1. Darton patent- licensed by Hoyt
2. Mathews patent -this is what most companies use 
3. ProLine patent - unique Level nock travel!!!


----------



## ReconVapor (Aug 26, 2002)

*but back to my question?*

I understand all well and good about the patent and such but I was referring about the rep part. Why not a rep group or company? How much can Proline, being back again and not one of the top Bow Comapanies going right now, pay the reps?
I am just wondering, I am currently in a position to take a rep job with company that has many other clients then just 1 .
Many bow shops, persay around here in NW PA, some have their lines and won't add many unless there is such a demand and most bow companies want you to purchase so many within the year. A new shop opening would take the gamble 4 sure. 

Would Darton have sold Proline back if it were a money maker???


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Proline*

Pm me.......I am interested!!!!!!!! If you need some one in New England!!!! Thanks, Art


----------



## Stonecold (Jun 29, 2003)

What does it pay?


----------



## ProLine (Jul 26, 2003)

*Got it covered*

Unfortunately, we have the east and north east covered. we are more interested in the south and south east. 

Thank you,

ProLine Archery


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

how about germany. send me info if interested. by the way hoyt,mathews and pse have most of the market here. could use some compitition.


----------



## Rick Chace (May 16, 2003)

*California*

Is California still open?
Rick


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*reps*

how about arizona?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*How about ???*

What about the Kentucky area? I'm willing to look into it...


----------



## nwmthunter (Aug 11, 2003)

Proline, How about Montana? If interested Pm me I live in Kalispell and this place is growing like crazy.We could use another choice in town, Thanks, Chris


----------



## tmike (Aug 8, 2003)

*sales job*

i'm in south louisiana and would love a sales job!!!


----------

